# 3 STARS POOL AND 3 STARS NO TIP



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe us drivers need to let our pax know that we are very dissatisfied with pool and no tipping. Three stars will accomplish two things. It will acknowledge our dissatisfaction and it will get these cheapies the road.

I have a strategy to prevent the Pax knowing you gave them three stars if they are looking at you. Complete the ride, rate the five stars but do not submit. After the exit change to three stars and complete the trip. RisE up!

On second thought, why not just go 1 star. DEVASTATING!!!


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Because customers ratings mean almost nothing.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> DEVASTATING


umm....
Anybody (passenger or driver) who is devastated over their rating has larger issues to address.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> Maybe us drivers need to let our pax know that we are very dissatisfied with pool and no tipping. Three stars will accomplish two things. It will acknowledge our dissatisfaction and it will get these cheapies the road.
> 
> I have a strategy to prevent the Pax knowing you gave them three stars if they are looking at you. Complete the ride, rate the five stars but do not submit. After the exit change to three stars and complete the trip. RisE up!
> 
> On second thought, why not just go 1 star. DEVASTATING!!!


You don't by any chance own a Dalmation coat ?


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

Am I missing something here? I thought if a Pax gets a low enough rating they get kicked off the platform. That was the point of my post


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> Am I missing something here? I thought if a Pax gets a low enough rating they get kicked off the platform. That was the point of my post


We can't kick them all off.
We must try to rehabilitate them , and turn them back into productive members of Revenue.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We can't kick them all off.
> We must try to rehabilitate them , and turn them back into productive members of Revenue.


That's my point. How would you go about rehab, tell them to tip and not take pool?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Ratings for passengers are meaningless.


Driver ratings only matter if you are at or near the deactivation number for your region. Otherwise driver ratings are meaningless as well


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

Backdash said:


> Ratings for passengers are meaningless.
> 
> Driver ratings only matter if you are at or near the deactivation number for your region. Otherwise driver ratings are meaningless as well


Really? I didn't know that. Uber lets pax ride with any rating; 1.o would be acceptable?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

jonni smith said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Uber lets pax ride with any rating; 1.o would be acceptable?


They really only get kicked off the platform if they do something to the drivers. I don't think low ratings is enough for Uber on the customer side. It has to be something serious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> That's my point. How would you go about rehab, tell them to tip and not take pool?


If they start pool where I work.
There is a panhandler on every corner.
I will find the brightest slyest ones.
And recruit them to jump in car ,on signal,and pretend to be pool riders.
I want them to get up close and personal with pool riders.
Compliment riders on their homes.
Sniff riders and tell them they smell nice.
Offer them gum to chew loudly.
I will sardine pool riders with vagrants.
It will be fun.
I might even have a few tell the customers that pool is so CHEAP, all the vagrants use it to reposition.
I will PERSONALLY ensure that no pool rider EVER gets an empty car.
I may even have discussions with pax about the resurgence of tuberculosis in America,right before I pick up their POOL mates.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If they start pool where I work.
> There is a panhandler on every corner.
> I will find the brightest slyest ones.
> And recruit them to jump in car ,on signal,and pretend to be pool riders.
> ...


thats funny but i see sarcasm. good idea tho!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> thats funny but i see sarcasm. good idea tho!


Oh I am the one who would do it purely for entertainment.
I am very serious.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

Sure said:


> They really only get kicked off the platform if they do something to the drivers. I don't think low ratings is enough for Uber on the customer side. It has to be something serious.


That is very helpful info. I will never feel bad again about giving a pax a 1* specifically pool ride and/or no tip (except for surge; I forgive them of a tip as i consider the surge my tip.).


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You don't by any chance own a Dalmation coat ?


tonuntforme i know it kills the joke, but i didn't get the punch line. If it was an insult I forgive you because u 'like' my posts like a ****


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If they start pool where I work.
> There is a panhandler on every corner.
> I will find the brightest slyest ones.
> And recruit them to jump in car ,on signal,and pretend to be pool riders.
> ...


I'll never forget a bum who came up to me in Underground ATL a few years ago. he asked for spare change and i swear the bad breath from 4 feet away nearly made me puke all over him. Wish i was just a bit closer and i def would have hurled and got him right in his filthy mouth. It would have improved his smell i promise


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

jonni smith said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Uber lets pax ride with any rating; 1.o would be acceptable?


Is not Uber the one that act regarding low rate pax it is us as drivers, many drivers have set a minimun of starts a pax must have for them to accept the ping, normally around 4.6-4.5 below this and they wont take it, in my case the lower I had was a 4.6 and gave her 3 starts after driving over 2 miles to pick her up for a 0.90 miles ride with no tip. But beware they can see in the app their rate and it updates almost instantly so even if you wait for them to exit the vehicle they will know....I just learn this in the forums since I noticed right away after a gave her 3 stars my rate went down from 4.88 to 4.83.This rating system is terrible.


----------

